# Woodshop Confessions



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Kitchen Cabinets*

Here is the build video for my upper kitchen cabinets. Please watch, like, subscribe, and leave a comment!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Mike_M said:


> *Kitchen Cabinets*
> 
> Here is the build video for my upper kitchen cabinets. Please watch, like, subscribe, and leave a comment!


Good job on the videos


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

Mike_M said:


> *Kitchen Cabinets*
> 
> Here is the build video for my upper kitchen cabinets. Please watch, like, subscribe, and leave a comment!


Thanks David!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Mike_M said:


> *Kitchen Cabinets*
> 
> Here is the build video for my upper kitchen cabinets. Please watch, like, subscribe, and leave a comment!


One thing to point out in the video - You get your hands fairly close to the blade. You may want to stress the use of push sticks and blocks a little more when using the table saw.

What you do for a job is different when you are instructing others. The 3" rule is a good model - body parts do not get within 3" of any moving blade


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Pallet Headboard*


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Pallet Wood Wine Box*

Here is the build video where I make a wine box from pallet wood.


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Away from the shop edition - Workbench Overview*

Since I am gone away traveling because of my day job I wanted to find a way to still share and contribute to the woodworking community while gone. I have started a new series on Woodshop Confessions which will be called the "Away from the shop" series. Here I am giving a brief overview of my multi-purpose table. I hope you enjoy and please like, comment, subscribe, and share!


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Cross cut Sled for my Table Saw*

Here is the video where I built a cross cut sled for my table saw. Hope this is helpful and feel free to leave a comment. If you enjoy it or find it useful please like, comment, subscribe, and share.

Woodshop Confessions - Cross Cut Sled


----------



## CueballRosendaul (Jul 16, 2012)

Mike_M said:


> *Cross cut Sled for my Table Saw*
> 
> Here is the video where I built a cross cut sled for my table saw. Hope this is helpful and feel free to leave a comment. If you enjoy it or find it useful please like, comment, subscribe, and share.
> 
> Woodshop Confessions - Cross Cut Sled


Nice job and video (lots of editing!) I would suggest one tiny addition that I made to my sled of similar design. I put two small blocks on the back fence on either side of the exit kerf to remind me to keep my thumbs out of the blade path. I found myself sometimes focused on the inside of the sled and holding small pieces closer to the center. Several times I'm sure they've saved me from a trip to the emergency room. After all, the whole purpose of the sled is to make it safer to cut.


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

Mike_M said:


> *Cross cut Sled for my Table Saw*
> 
> Here is the video where I built a cross cut sled for my table saw. Hope this is helpful and feel free to leave a comment. If you enjoy it or find it useful please like, comment, subscribe, and share.
> 
> Woodshop Confessions - Cross Cut Sled


That is a good idea Matt, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mike_M said:


> *Cross cut Sled for my Table Saw*
> 
> Here is the video where I built a cross cut sled for my table saw. Hope this is helpful and feel free to leave a comment. If you enjoy it or find it useful please like, comment, subscribe, and share.
> 
> Woodshop Confessions - Cross Cut Sled


I like your videos and your detailed explanations of this n that.


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

Mike_M said:


> *Cross cut Sled for my Table Saw*
> 
> Here is the video where I built a cross cut sled for my table saw. Hope this is helpful and feel free to leave a comment. If you enjoy it or find it useful please like, comment, subscribe, and share.
> 
> Woodshop Confessions - Cross Cut Sled


Thanks Roger!


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Mike_M said:


> *Cross cut Sled for my Table Saw*
> 
> Here is the video where I built a cross cut sled for my table saw. Hope this is helpful and feel free to leave a comment. If you enjoy it or find it useful please like, comment, subscribe, and share.
> 
> Woodshop Confessions - Cross Cut Sled


When I try to view the video instead of the video showing up I get a large gray exclamation point. Tried with two different computers. Any idea what gives?


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

Mike_M said:


> *Cross cut Sled for my Table Saw*
> 
> Here is the video where I built a cross cut sled for my table saw. Hope this is helpful and feel free to leave a comment. If you enjoy it or find it useful please like, comment, subscribe, and share.
> 
> Woodshop Confessions - Cross Cut Sled


Jesse,

Not sure what the issue is but here is a link to my YouTube Channel where you can find the video. Also you can find it from my website.

https://www.youtube.com/user/MerzkeCustom/


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Time for an upgrade!*

Just wanted to give everyone an update on woodshop confessions. I am trying to do some upgrades to provide hopefully a better product on my channel. Please check out my kickstarter campaign and I would appreciate your support even if it is just by way of sharing. If you haven't seen Woodshop Confessions I encourage you to check it out. It is a new YouTube channel devoted to sharing within the woodworking community and a little education, inspiration, and entertainment.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/706728814/new-editing-and-audio-equipment-for-woodshop-confe

https://www.youtube.com/user/MerzkeCustom/


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Intersecting Box Shelf*

Here I built an intersecting Box Shelf from Sapele with Walnut splines!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mike_M said:


> *Intersecting Box Shelf*
> 
> Here I built an intersecting Box Shelf from Sapele with Walnut splines!


I like it.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

Mike_M said:


> *Intersecting Box Shelf*
> 
> Here I built an intersecting Box Shelf from Sapele with Walnut splines!


you know you could tilt that box on its side and call it a wine rack. OR even better build a cage inside of each box for the wine bottles


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*American Flag Coin Rack*

Here is the video where I made an American Flag Coin Rack.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mike_M said:


> *American Flag Coin Rack*
> 
> Here is the video where I made an American Flag Coin Rack.


Luv it. Gr8 build Mike


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Shapeoko 2 upgrade to the new X-Carve*

As some of you may know I have been using a Shapeoko 2 CNC in my woodshop for a while now to help with some of my commission projects. Inventables have since released their new CNC mill, the X-Carve! Here is a video where I shop the upgrade of the Shapeoko 2 to the X-Carve. Thanks for watching!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mike_M said:


> *Shapeoko 2 upgrade to the new X-Carve*
> 
> As some of you may know I have been using a Shapeoko 2 CNC in my woodshop for a while now to help with some of my commission projects. Inventables have since released their new CNC mill, the X-Carve! Here is a video where I shop the upgrade of the Shapeoko 2 to the X-Carve. Thanks for watching!


Congrats Mike. Looks like a gr8 upgrade.


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Jointer upgrade to a segmented cutterhead*

Here I show how I upgraded my Grizzly G0654 6" Jointer with the H7653 Indexable Insert Spiral Cutterhead and do a little needed maintenance to the bed of my jointer.


----------



## scott0317 (Jun 1, 2014)

Mike_M said:


> *Jointer upgrade to a segmented cutterhead*
> 
> Here I show how I upgraded my Grizzly G0654 6" Jointer with the H7653 Indexable Insert Spiral Cutterhead and do a little needed maintenance to the bed of my jointer.


Excellent video. Thanks for sharing this. Is it safe to assume you love the upgrade and wish you had done this a long time ago. I have a Grizz 8 inch and was stupid for not getting it with the spiral cutter.


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

Mike_M said:


> *Jointer upgrade to a segmented cutterhead*
> 
> Here I show how I upgraded my Grizzly G0654 6" Jointer with the H7653 Indexable Insert Spiral Cutterhead and do a little needed maintenance to the bed of my jointer.


Thanks, and yes you are correct. What a huge difference it makes. I wish I had a segmented cutterhead on my planer also but I have a lunchbox planer and not sure if I can spend more on a cutterhead than I did for the planer.


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Making a Team RWB Plaque*

Here is the video where I make a plaque for Team Red, White, and Blue.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mike_M said:


> *Making a Team RWB Plaque*
> 
> Here is the video where I make a plaque for Team Red, White, and Blue.


Way cool Mike


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Shop Update and a few announcements!*

Hey guys and gals! I just posted another video on my channel. Its a quick shop update and wanted to pass on a couple announcements to include a giveaway. You can watch it here!


----------



## Mike_M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Shop Tour March 2017*

I have been getting quite a few requests to do an updated shop tour and talk a little about my shop layout and organization and dust collection. You can watch the shop tour here at


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mike_M said:


> *Shop Tour March 2017*
> 
> I have been getting quite a few requests to do an updated shop tour and talk a little about my shop layout and organization and dust collection. You can watch the shop tour here at


Thnx for the tour. Work/Play safe. Keep that dust collector fed


----------

